# Alnwick Gardens



## Firky (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.alnwickgarden.com/

Pretty cool actually   not much to do other htan look at some mad water features and walk around a walled garden, but i kinda like it.


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 22, 2005)

looks cool firky!

passed through Alnwick last year...man the castle looked fine 

btw was Alnwick where Jonny Kennedy used to live?


----------



## kakuma (Nov 23, 2005)

alnwick won a competition for best place in europe to live

what a load of shite, it's just a big tearoom


----------



## Rocket Romano (Nov 23, 2005)

Can't believe you didn't mention it has the worlds largest treehouse


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

The treehouse is shite, it looks fucking ace but its just a shop selling alnwick rum and an overpriced café 

Loads of russian spies though?!






I got some pics of the treehouse too... may post them


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> alnwick won a competition for best place in europe to live
> 
> what a load of shite, it's just a big tearoom



Only won that cos its ye olde stone houses, and the castle (harry potters school). I went out on the piss there few years back with my brother and got into a fight cos I wasn't from Alnwick  think they thought I was from Amble, so naturally started on me.


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> btw was Alnwick where Jonny Kennedy used to live?



Yeah, my bro used to take him to hospital.


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 23, 2005)

Alnwick has been in the news recently regarding the Dukes tax fiddles and his Madonna Of The Pinks or should that be our MOTP. Money Begats Money is I beleive the phrase used. Maybe at 42 (forty two) million and a trust that reverts back to the dukedom in 30 years the gardens should be nice.

here


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2005)

*not that it is funny at all....*

http://www.alnwicknorth.co.uk/



> DISCLAIMER:
> ON VIEWING THIS WEBSITE YOU UNDERSTAND THE FOLLOWING...
> 
> Please only enter this site if you have a sense of humour and do not take things to heart. Please do not enter this website if you are easily offended. This website contains fictional content that should never be perceived as the truth. We do not believe that Alnwick is a bad town. This website is not built to deceive Alnwick in anyway, but to humour those things that stand out to locals. Alnwick is a safe, well policed town, and what you see on this website should not be perceived as what happens in Alnwick. Guns and other violence that is not associated with Alnwick may be involved in our animations. This does not happen in Alnwick, but looks humorous in animations.
> ...


----------



## Rocket Romano (Nov 23, 2005)

Alnwick is ok. Its handy for the rest of beautiful Northumbria but along with Cramlington its the most Urban of the villages.

Its also impossible to get to. The bus takes hours and the train never stops there.


----------



## FruitandNut (Nov 23, 2005)

It's a heck of a long time since I've been to Alnwick, there was a Tory garden fete going on in the castle grounds, saw the Roman bath house ruins and the communal crapers; and went into that wine shop that had a window that looked like 'Mrs. Haversham's wedding breakfast room'.   If I recall correctly a couple of people dropped dead when they were moving bottles about in the window many years back, so it is thought there is some kind of curse - hence it not being touched since.    I remember street it was on being a bit steep.


----------



## janeb (Nov 25, 2005)

Barter Books on the outskirts of Alnwick is really excellent for whiling away a sunday afternoon, although some of the books in the glass cabinets (rarer books, 1st editions etc) are really overpriced.  Great if you can get a seat near the open fire on the way in and browse through your potential purchases


----------

